# Had a BLAST last Friday!



## dkocur (Feb 17, 2004)

I went to "Track Day" at Panoz Racing School at Texas Motor Speedway. What a blast! Considering all the disadvantages the Altima had compared to the other cars at the track, it did GREAT! 

Disadvantages:
1. It was the only car that could hold more than one passenger (except for the RX8, which I never saw after the first run. I'm pretty sure it never passed me.)
2. It was the only front wheel drive car. 
3. It was the only 6 cylinder except for the 350Z. (There was one 4 cylinder... a Lotus with twin turbos!) 
4. I was the driver . 
5. My car is bone stock. 

I was passed by just about all the other cars, but never lapped (that I'm aware of.) By the third session I was able to keep pace with the trailing pack! Now that I know what mods my car needs the most (better brakes, stiffer suspension, wider lower profile tires, LSD if it were available) I plan on making some changes then going back some time next year. I can't wait!


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

dkocur said:


> I went to "Track Day" at Panoz Racing School at Texas Motor Speedway. What a blast! Considering all the disadvantages the Altima had compared to the other cars at the track, it did GREAT!
> 
> Disadvantages:
> 1. It was the only car that could hold more than one passenger (except for the RX8, which I never saw after the first run. I'm pretty sure it never passed me.)
> ...


Sounds like a ton of fun. My bro is doing the SCCA race school in Bedford soon. He has the 350. I will be in Dallas in a week or so too. We should all meet up and hit the track. I would like to see how my car holds against a stock Altima and stock Z.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

That's awesome, I've always wanted to do something like that with my car.


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

dkocur said:


> Now that I know what mods my car needs the most (better brakes, stiffer suspension, wider lower profile tires, LSD if it were available) I plan on making some changes then going back some time next year.


I wonder if the Altima SE-R will have an LSD? They put one in the Sentra SE-R don't they? (new to nissans.. pardon the ignorance).


----------



## dkocur (Feb 17, 2004)

alty02 said:


> We should all meet up and hit the track.


I'm afraid I won't be doing anything till I get my new pads and rotors in. (Abused the stock ones pretty good  )




blitzboi said:


> I wonder if the Altima SE-R will have an LSD? They put one in the Sentra SE-R don't they? (new to nissans.. pardon the ignorance).


I doubt it. I think I remember reading that it comes with TCS. LSD would be redundant.


----------



## dkocur (Feb 17, 2004)

Coco said:


> That's awesome, I've always wanted to do something like that with my car.


http://www.panozracingschool.com/

They're not real big on refunds and they run rain or shine, so I can't guarantee that everyone will have as good of an experience as I did.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Sounds like mad fun.

Tha altima responds nicely to an eibach pro-kit and stillen rear sway bar combo...


----------

